# Anyone using a Park Tool TS-2.2P Truing Stand



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Been eye-balling one of these for a long time! Would be super cool to add to my home shop.

?? = Is the $35 "sold separately=(stupid!)" base or stand worth the extra cost? I assume the stand will perform fine with out the fancy base, yes? 
Or if it is way worth it, should I plan on getting one also?


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a TS2.2, don't have the base and don't really see why I'd need or want it. Just bolted to my work bench in a convenient but out of the way spot.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool, that is the way I'm thinking too. Don't need the tray and when the stand is not in use it will be stored away. Don't have the space for a bolted down spot... yet!

Thanks for the reply!
:thumbsup:


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

The base is nice if you want to tilt the stand at all, and provides quick access to the tools. It isn't necessary by any means though as long as the stand is bolted/clamped to a level surface.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool, thanks! 
What does tilting the stand do for you? Curious..?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I have my stand mounted on my workbench, sometimes it is easier to see the guides from a different angle. $30 is cheaper than a new stool to raise and lower my vantage point.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ahh ok, got it! Thanks!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Mounted mine to a wooden crate so I could move it around.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ Awesome!!
I have a 3' or so high metal table, about the same size as your wooden box 24"x 24"aprox. square top that will be perfect for sitting in a office chair or shop stool while truing up a wheel :thumbsup:

Thanks for the reply!
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Burt4x4 said:


> ^^ Awesome!!
> I have a 3' or so high metal table, about the same size as your wooden box 24"x 24"aprox. square top that will be perfect for sitting in a office chair or shop stool while truing up a wheel :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, I even drag mine out to the couch to make wheel truing super comfy.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice! Being comfy makes for a nicely trued wheel, no rushing!! :thumbsup:
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

The stand will actually sit fine on the tripod between the two ends of the base and the reach adjustment knob. 

I mounted a 2x4 on the bottom of mine. I drilled a hole in the 2x4 that's the size of the post on the top of the feedback stand. That way you can actually use the feetback stand as a holder for the stand at the races.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the nicer Park truing stand and the tilting base, mostly cause I don't have space on my "work bench" to actually true wheels on it, I drag my stand into the kitchen table to true the wheels, I never rotate the stand, but I do like the little compartments for storing wrenches and lube.


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

I have the chrome TS-2 clamped in a Black and Decker Workmate. I don't have the tilting base, but I DO have the dial indicators. If you want to spend more money, forget the base. and save up for the indicators. They take accuracy up to ridiculous levels.


----------

